# Captain for wahoo marlin or tuna



## Duckchaser11 (Oct 20, 2015)

New to PFF but heard about you guys on The Hull Truth. Needless to say better forum in that there is a lot more localized info. Hopefully I'm in the right section but if not mods please move thread. I would like to find a captain to go out on my boat which is a 29 ft Everglades with twin 250s with a range of about 120 miles and teach me some techniques on trolling for wahoo and marlin and possibly catch a tuna. I'm changing my style of fishing from bottom fishing bc of the government regs and I fish in the big bend area and you have to travel too far to get to deep water. Is this doable in my boat? Any suggestions and information is greatly appreciated.
Thanks! And tight lines


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

For clarification, what area are you wanting to leave from? The Big Bend area, Destin, Pensacola, Perdido, etc...? If youre planning on the big bend area Im not so sure you have the range to reliably get on marlin and yellowfin tuna. Dolphin, wahoo, and blackfin maybe.

The tuna bite is very good right now, or at least it was until the fan turned on. There are many guys that will be perfect for what you are looking for and hopefully theyll chime in soon.


----------



## Duckchaser11 (Oct 20, 2015)

I plan on trailering to Destin Pensacola or orange Beach. Wherever the captain I choose wishes to leave from. Thanks for helping me clarify that.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I can help you out. Give me a call 850-585-9436.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd call this guy ^^^^^^ Adam is a hard worker and will do his best to put you on good fish .


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I can show you some tricks. 850-532-5458


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)669-9100 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell

This guy mashes em! I've heard he's one of the best, super nice guy and very reasonable from some good sources


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Can't believe...*

Nobody said Woody Woods????


----------



## Duckchaser11 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks! I've talked to Adam and Delynn and both seem to be great guys. If the weather will ever break going to give them a try.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Duckchaser11 said:


> Thanks! I've talked to Adam and Delynn and both seem to be great guys. If the weather will ever break going to give them a try.


 You won't go wrong with either one of them and will learn a ton of info.


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

What are they charging for an overnight trip?


----------



## Duckchaser11 (Oct 20, 2015)

Not sure didn't price the overnighter. But they seem to be great guys with tons of knowledge and reasonable for day trips.


----------

